# Bumps caused by allergies to food???



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Since sometime on Sunday morning, Dakota has been getting this mysterious bumps on muzzle. They appear shortly after his breakfast and last for a couple hours. They appear even if he hasnt gone outside, and we have checked his bed, his crate and his feeding crate for any kind of critter that he may have found along the way and got nothing. The only thing I can think of is that he may be allergic to something. 

I already have a thread in the Health Section for him, but I was hoping for a more focused approach with this problem, concentrating on his diet.

This is what my big guy has eaten in the past 2 days.

Sunday AM: chicken quarters, canned mackerel, ground turkey, potatoes, peas, raw egg, vit e, fish oil, cod liver oil.
Sunday PM: ground turkey, turkey neck, beef heart, yogurt, potatoes, beef liver.
Monday AM: Same as Sunday AM
Monday PM: Same as Sunday PM

He also gets peanut butter "cookies" from the recipe thread, and duck jerky as treats.

Please please help me!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Perhaps if you focus on things that you are giving now, but weren't in his last kibble? For example, if his kibble was chicken based, adn you're feeding chicken, seems to me that would be less likely to cause a problem? Are there any new ingredients?


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

I know the food he was on originally was Chicken Soup. That was Turkey and Chicken Based. When i had he on kibble he was on Canidae ALS for a very short time (2 weeks) and then switched cold turkey to TOTW (he was picking out the canidae from his bowl so I had no choice). The TOTW was high prairie and had bison, venison, chicken, lamb, and fish.
The TOTW also has potatoes and Sweet potatoes, which he eats. He was given raw hamburger early on to supplement his kibble when I got him in september and he was introduced to beef heart at least a month ago. It seems like nothing is new to him. This is why it is so frustrating.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

What kind of bowl are you using?


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

Reactions such as this can be hard to pin point. I would approach it one of two ways, 

1) go back to basics- one ingredient for a bit and build from there, watching for a reaction

or 2) eliminate what might be most likely to cause it which to me would be to eliminate all supplements only feeding whole foods and/or eliminate any consistent variables from meal to meal such as the potatoes perhaps.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: GSDSunshine
> Sunday AM: chicken quarters, canned mackerel, ground turkey, potatoes, peas, raw egg, vit e, fish oil, cod liver oil.


STOP the Cod Liver Oil.

Dogs get enough vitamins A & D through their food - they do not need supplementing with those. Plus, A & D are two vitamins that you CAN overdose. They are fat soluble, which means the body retains them unlike vitamin C which is water soluble and is flushed out in the urine.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

So I stopped all supplements. And he had no potatoes or vegetable and he still had bumps after wards, but this time only on his cheeks and not on his nose. I will try feeding him just turkey for a week and see if it gets better or worse. Time to go to the store.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Ruth, he is fed in different bowls. We usually feed him in his stainless steel dog bowl, but we have noticed he likes bowls with lower edges so we have been using a shallow casserole dish, or a pie plate to give him his food. 

I really don't know what the bumps are. But they are getting bigger and more numerous and they aren't going away anymore. He has them by his eyes, his cheeks are swollen and he has bumps of varying size on his nose and everywhere else. 

He looks miserable. I went and purchased some ground beef, beef heart and beef neck bones. When I prepared his bags of food, I may have the MM ratio too high So I might add a very small amount of ground egg shell if his BMs get too loose. I have 5 days of food and will see if he gets any better.

When I inspected his bumps today they looked red, scaling and irritated. Something different from before. Is it possible they are not related to food or insects at all?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Has he ever had peanut butter before?

I would stop EVERYTHING - food, treats, supplements - and go with a single food item - like chicken.

If it is a reaction it could take a couple days for it to go away.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Well I tried to get something that wasn't a consistant item in his diet and went with beef. I will try it for a few days and hopefully see some improvement. i am also calling first thing in the morning and making an appointment with my vet to have him seen tomorrow. He obviously doesn't feel well right now and I would hate to wait any longer.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: GSDSunshine Is it possible they are not related to food or insects at all?


yes, absolutely. 

do keep us updated in the other thread if it's not a food issue!


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: GSDSunshine i am also calling first thing in the morning and making an appointment with my vet to have him seen tomorrow.


I think that's a good idea. Let us know how the appointment goes.


----------

